# Italian residency



## steeleweed (Aug 20, 2010)

From what I find online, it appears rather easy to get residency in Italy, without necessarily acquiring Italian citizenship.

I assume such residency would override the 90-day limit of the Schengen terms. 
Is this correct?

What effect would Italian residency have on traveling within the other Schengen countries?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

It can be somewhat easy - but only if you can prove annual, passive income (that is, investments, social security, pensions and so on) of around 30,000 euros per person. And, what one person considers easy another might consider impossibly difficult.

Tell us more about your situation...


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

steeleweed said:


> I assume such residency would override the 90-day limit of the Schengen terms.
> Is this correct?


Yes. First you need an appropriate visa to enter Italy with the intention of staying longer than 90 days. A student visa (requires registering for university-level classes), a work visa (nearly impossible to obtain) or an extended residency visa (see my earlier comment concerning passive income requirements).

Once in Italy, you apply for a Permesso di Soggiorno (Permission to Stay). With that in hand, you can then seek residenza.



steeleweed said:


> What effect would Italian residency have on traveling within the other Schengen countries?


Basically, little or none. You would have the right to travel within Schengen, but not to stay. If your goal is to stay in Germany, for example, for longer than 90 days then you must follow that country's requirements. Your Italian residenza has no impact on your right (or lack thereof) to stay in other Schengen countries.

Even with Italian citizenship, your ability to legally remain in other Schengen countries would be limited, contrary to widely held beliefs. See Information in English language - Residency in Germany.

Also, EUROPA â€“ Living abroad


----------



## Mozella (Nov 30, 2013)

steeleweed said:


> From what I find online, it appears rather easy to get residency in Italy, without necessarily acquiring Italian citizenship.
> 
> I assume such residency would override the 90-day limit of the Schengen terms.
> Is this correct?
> ...


Yes it's easy to become a resident, but only after you jump through several preliminary hoops. Residency is established locally in your village, town, or city. Its the third major step in a three part process; Visa, Permission to Stay, Residency. And these steps must be taken in sequence.

In simple terms, you're either a tourist (subject to the 90 limit) or a resident. You're required to establish residency once you selected a place to live. However, it is not actually the residency which allows you to stay longer than 90 days. To get to the point where you're allowed to establish residency you first must obtain some kind of visa which qualifies you to become other than a tourist. This visa must (in nearly every case) be obtained in your home country. Getting a visa may or may not be difficult, depending on your circumstances, and it is likely to be a bit tedious like many things in Italy.

Then, once you arrive here you apply for permission to stay. If you have survived the visa process, the permit to stay is simply more rather tedious paperwork. It usually takes about 3 to 6 months the first time, depending on how good you are at Italian paperwork, where you live, and perhaps the phase of the moon.

It is that permission to stay (PdiS) which finally allows you to apply for residency at your local commune (similar to a mayors office). The residency document is a matter of filling out a few forms and having an inspection of your living quarters by the local police. My village is so small we don't have police, so they sent out the guy who runs the snow plow in the winter. 

So while obtaining the residency is the easiest part of the process, qualifying for that event can be difficult. 

As a point of interest, you can easily buy a house, but if you want to buy a car you must be a resident. In other words, the thing you are most likely to be in a hurry to purchase is what takes the longest time. Plan on several months at an absolute minimum.

Becoming a citizen is something entirely different.


----------

